# MarineMaster



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Could not resist, ive tried really hard but it is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

to me that is perfection :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> to me that is perfection :yes:


 This doesn't happen often but so do I :thumbsup:










I guess we are looking around 1400 tokens for one of these, just about what I consider my upper limit on the cost of a watch. If I were to buy such a watch I sincerely doubt any other of my watches would get worn. (not counting beaters that are essential for work). :yes:

I don't know If that is a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> This doesn't happen often but so do I :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i nearly bought one a while back, then talked myself into the quartz marine master 300, then my wife got involved and i bought a Sumo which i love and is great quality, but i still lust after the MM auto, i could sell a few and buy one, but then my wife would probably smell Wonga and get silly ideas like clothes for the children and food and extravagances like that


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i nearly bought one a while back, then talked myself into the quartz marine master 300, then my wife got involved and i bought a Sumo which i love and is great quality, but i still lust after the MM auto, i could sell a few and buy one, but then my wife would probably smell Wonga and get silly ideas like clothes for the children and food and extravagances like that


 Heaven forbid... :nono: earn their clothes is what they must do :yes: and foraging is good for the soul. A watch for father dearest though is essential :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Heaven forbid... :nono: earn their clothes is what they must do :yes: and foraging is good for the soul. A watch for father dearest though is essential :thumbsup:


 i am so glad you agree sir, i would imagine you also subscribe to the removal of the wife's teeth so as to save expenditure on dental bills :laugh:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

The Force is strong with this one


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i am so glad you agree sir, i would imagine you also subscribe to the removal of the wife's teeth so as to save expenditure on dental bills :laugh:


 amongst other reasons


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

i might be alone on this, but i often have a hard time appreciating seiko as they almost all seem to look the bloody same  to me that looks little different to 50 other seiko divers ive seen :/


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sitting back and waiting for the fun to start...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> amongst other reasons


 i totally disagree, take my Seiko sumo and compare it to a similar Seiko 5 and its like night and day, the fit and finish of the sumo is amazing and the Marine Master is just a whole new level, its not always just about initial appearance :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i totally disagree, take my Seiko sumo and compare it to a similar Seiko 5 and its like night and day, the fit and finish of the sumo is amazing and the Marine Master is just a whole new level, its not always just about initial appearance :yes:


 I can't believe you disagreed with me :sadwalk:

As for Seikos..... well that's going to happen with such a huge product range and back catalogue. but even the lowest (modern Seiko) is of worthwhile quality and that can only go up from there.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

im not saying every single seiko is the same, but i find a hard time seeing how this is that differerent to say a spork or even a 007. i just cant fknd myself getting excited about something with so few differences (to me at least). My OM is certainly different to my seiko 5s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I can't believe you disagreed with me


 the quoting is not working right for me, i do apologise old bean :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

hughlle said:


> im not saying every single seiko is the same...


 Yes you are!

Backtracker! Poltroon! Keep the faith! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

hughlle said:


> im not saying every single seiko is the same, but i find a hard time seeing how this is that differerent to say a spork or even a 007. i just cant fknd myself getting excited about something with so few differences (to me at least). My OM is certainly different to my seiko 5s.


 just look at the facets on the MM case for example, they are flawless :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That is :wub: what can I say.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

hughlle said:


> I often have a hard time appreciating seiko as they almost all seem to look the bloody same


 What. What. What ??


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

reggie747 said:


> I often have a hard time appreciating seiko as they almost all seem to look the bloody same


 Sacrliege


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice, overpriced but nice !


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> nice, overpriced but nice !


 Why do you think that ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

reggie747 said:


> Why do you think that ?


 marketing i assume


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> marketing i assume


 With all respect, dare I quote the Rolex marketing machine ? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

reggie747 said:


> With all respect, dare I quote the Rolex marketing machine ? :laugh: :laugh:


 couldn't agree more , whats your point ?

by the way, this is friendly banter only - and just my humble opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd love a Quartz Grand Seiko, to be perfectly honest. At least Seiko hasn't given up on fine Quartz moments like most of the Swiss have.

I like Quartz watches, I think it's time for a modern version of the Oyster Quartz.

It won't happen of course, not fashionable. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Stan said:


> I'd love a Quartz Grand Seiko, to be perfectly honest. At least Seiko hasn't given up on fine Quartz moments like most of the Swiss have.
> 
> I like Quartz watches, I think it's time for a modern version of the Oyster Quartz.
> 
> It won't happen of course, not fashionable. :wink:


 totally agree the 9f ** movement is incredible and looks good too, i have one of its cousins the 8J41 winging its way to me and it was also in the grand seiko accurate to 10 seconds a year as opposed to the 5 seconds from the 9f, it really is some going to keep a movement running so accurate


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

hughlle said:


> couldn't agree more , whats your point ?
> 
> by the way, this is friendly banter only - and just my humble opinion


 I appreciate its just friendly banter hence the laughing smileys in my reply to you.

I was just highlighting how much "we" pay for marketing and offering up Rolex as a standing example of that. I really don't for one minute believe the watches that they sell are worth anything like the prices that are paid for them but their long term marketing has made and kept up the cost of ownership.

I firmly believe the Marinemaster, what with its total and complete in house build from the ground upwards is worth every penny of its price. In fact if it not so big (my personal preference of course), I'd have had one on my wrist a long time ago

I'm cool here... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Stan said:


> I like Quartz watches, I think it's time for a modern version of the Oyster Quartz.
> 
> It won't happen of course, not fashionable. :wink:


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> I appreciate its just friendly banter hence the laughing smileys in my reply to you.
> 
> I was just highlighting how much "we" pay for marketing and offering up Rolex as a standing example of that. I really don't for one minute believe the watches that they sell are worth anything like the prices that are paid for them but their long term marketing has made and kept up the cost of ownership.
> 
> ...


 it is not really all that big by todays standards at 44mm, its the same size and almost the same shape as the seiko sumo which wears much smaller than you would imagine, it has quite a low profile and hugs the wrist, you may be surprised :yes:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bruce said:


> it is not really all that big by todays standards at 44mm, its the same size and almost the same shape as the seiko sumo which wears much smaller than you would imagine, it has quite a low profile and hugs the wrist, you may be surprised :yes:


 I've owned a Blumo and yes I'd agree that the clever curved lugs and beautifully shaped case do somewhat have it wear smaller. In all honesty, I've never had my mitts on an MM so I suppose I'm making the assumption a bit blindly perhaps.....?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> I've owned a Blumo and yes I'd agree that the clever curved lugs and beautifully shaped case do somewhat have it wear smaller. In all honesty, I've never had my mitts on an MM so I suppose I'm making the assumption a bit blindly perhaps.....?


 they do have the same dimensions, go on buy one..you know you want to artytime: , i may this year, but have another in mind until then


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bruce said:


> they do have the same dimensions, go on buy one..you know you want to artytime: , i may this year, but have another in mind until then


 I'd love to but I have a list of others calling me - just have a look at the WTB ads I've posted :laugh:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

In my opinion, that is one of the best looking watches ever made by any manufacturer.



BarryW said:


> In my opinion, that is one of the best looking watches ever made by any manufacturer.


 Meant to add - here is mine with its lesser known (and rather more controversial) sibling


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

BarryW said:


> In my opinion, that is one of the best looking watches ever made by any manufacturer.
> 
> Meant to add - here is mine with its lesser known (and rather more controversial) sibling


 Tell me more about the controversy......I'm intrigued....?? :wacko:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Well - you may note the left one has different hands. This was a Limited Edition model (of 300) produced by Seiko Japan for the Thai market only (the Thai market has quite a few various LE Seiko models). Initially in the Seiko World there was skepticism that it was an official model. Personally i had chance on acquiring for for a decent price but was also wary of their provenance. I have a couple of the Thai market LE Sumos so don't have any issue with the concept in principle - more choice is better right.

After a while some information starting coming out that they were indeed a proper variant - made by Seiko Japan - and known as the SLA001. Due to the sum involved for my potential acquistion, i also contacted Seiko Japan - who confirmed that this was indeed the case - 300 made solely for the Thai market.

So whilst the models provenance issue was put to bed, the other controversial aspect of the model still remained - the aesthetics of the new hands. Obviously its a subjective thing - and personally i love them - hence i pulled the trigger and opened my wallet to acquire the one i had lined up. And when it arrived i was more than pleased. In fact - and I appreciate that this will be sacrilege to some - i may even prefer it to my other 'standard ' one - but that changes with the wind. To me , both are cracking watches


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

BarryW said:


> Well - you may note the left one has different hands. This was a Limited Edition model (of 300) produced by Seiko Japan for the Thai market only (the Thai market has quite a few various LE Seiko models). Initially in the Seiko World there was skepticism that it was an official model. Personally i had chance on acquiring for for a decent price but was also wary of their provenance. I have a couple of the Thai market LE Sumos so don't have any issue with the concept in principle - more choice is better right.
> 
> After a while some information starting coming out that they were indeed a proper variant - made by Seiko Japan - and known as the SLA001. Due to the sum involved for my potential acquistion, i also contacted Seiko Japan - who confirmed that this was indeed the case - 300 made solely for the Thai market.
> 
> So whilst the models provenance issue was put to bed, the other controversial aspect of the model still remained - the aesthetics of the new hands. Obviously its a subjective thing - and personally i love them - hence i pulled the trigger and opened my wallet to acquire the one i had lined up. And when it arrived i was more than pleased. In fact - and I appreciate that this will be sacrilege to some - i may even prefer it to my other 'standard ' one - but that changes with the wind. To me , both are cracking watches


 both cracking watches IMO and i would be happy with either [ or both :biggrin: ], what was different about the LE sumo's?


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Bruce said:


> both cracking watches IMO and i would be happy with either [ or both :biggrin: ], what was different about the LE sumo's?


 One is yellow and one is green. 500 and 750 respectively. The green one has a black case and strap


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

BarryW said:


> One is yellow and one is green. 500 and 750 I think


 i dont normally like bright watches, but that yellow one is stunning :notworthy:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

BarryW said:


> Well - you may note the left one has different hands. This was a Limited Edition model (of 300) produced by Seiko Japan for the Thai market only (the Thai market has quite a few various LE Seiko models). Initially in the Seiko World there was skepticism that it was an official model. Personally i had chance on acquiring for for a decent price but was also wary of their provenance. I have a couple of the Thai market LE Sumos so don't have any issue with the concept in principle - more choice is better right.
> 
> After a while some information starting coming out that they were indeed a proper variant - made by Seiko Japan - and known as the SLA001. Due to the sum involved for my potential acquistion, i also contacted Seiko Japan - who confirmed that this was indeed the case - 300 made solely for the Thai market.
> 
> So whilst the models provenance issue was put to bed, the other controversial aspect of the model still remained - the aesthetics of the new hands. Obviously its a subjective thing - and personally i love them - hence i pulled the trigger and opened my wallet to acquire the one i had lined up. And when it arrived i was more than pleased. In fact - and I appreciate that this will be sacrilege to some - i may even prefer it to my other 'standard ' one - but that changes with the wind. To me , both are cracking watches


 Thanks Barry, colour me stupid - I had noticed the hands but was wanting you to tell me there was something far more sinister I'd missed :laugh:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

reggie747 said:


> Thanks Barry, colour me stupid - I had noticed the hands but was wanting you to tell me there was something far more sinister I'd missed :laugh:


 Ha - no that was the controversial issue - but if you check out some of teh other forums (fori ?) then you may notice that it got pretty heated. Personally i wasn't bothered - that it is an official Seiko model and i used my only criteria that i use when i buy something - that i liked it


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Cracking watch and personally I'd take Seiko high end over Rolex every day (and have done). There's something the feel of better vfm and a lack of monster marketing that appeals to me. I also the Japanese do watches quite well when they really really try :yes:

If only it wasn't so large, comments above not withstanding it's just too large for my puny wrists. The offset to that is more older watches are a good size and often much cheaper....

Barry - really interesting. Too many fori to even get close to knowing such stuff hence thanks for sharing. Ignorance is bliss but a little knowledge doesn't go amiss.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to have many of Seiko's Divers, beginning with a 7002 which did sterling daily service for about 15 years. I've tried a 007 (hated the shiny bezel and case); Monster (great value but didn't like the styling); Sumo, twice (impressive, large, but slightly dull); Shogun (again didn't like the styling, probably the hands, and again it was a little dully.

After a couple of years of considering it I ended by recently with a MM300. I was expecting it to impress massively or appeal as I'd found the photos of it on threads a mixed bag, and the styling at times lovely, at other boring. In the flesh? Utterly impressed. Despite the size on paper it fits a small wrist perfectly, and comfortably. There is far more detail albeit it low key compared to some watches, than the Sumo and Shogun, and the way the bezel changes colour as it is angled in the light, from black to "bronze". Is amazing.

Given the price, quality, scarcity, design, clasp and overall completeness it is a stunner. It might not have the brand image of others, but it puts a different and perhaps smug smile on your face.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

MM has arrived....


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

You like?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I too (from my lofty position as a complete and consumate expert in not a feckin ' thing) cannot realy see much difference between any of the SEIKO range, except the nicer Goldie colour of the Pogue watch. :nono:

Now, it just so happens that about a year back I bought a job lot off t'bay ex a jeweller/watchmaker closedown, mainly because it had some TIMEX parts I needed. Last week I had a proper look at the various crytals still in the package and discovered - - nothing less than a wee plastic bag with a SEIKO Pogue dial in it, either NOS or more likely an aftermarket one :yes: Package cost me £17 56 and some postage!

So all I need now is a case, some pushers, a stem, a seal or three, a movement, a set of hands, a bracelet, some spring bars and a caseback?

'spose it's a start? :sadwalk:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mel said:


> I too (from my lofty position as a complete and consumate expert in not a feckin ' thing) cannot realy see much difference between any of the SEIKO range, except the nicer Goldie colour of the Pogue watch. :nono:
> 
> Now, it just so happens that about a year back I bought a job lot off t'bay ex a jeweller/watchmaker closedown, mainly because it had some TIMEX parts I needed. Last week I had a proper look at the various crytals still in the package and discovered - - nothing less than a wee plastic bag with a SEIKO Pogue dial in it, either NOS or more likely an aftermarket one :yes: Package cost me £17 56 and some postage!
> 
> ...


 it is. Don't forget the battery and bobs your uncle


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

mel said:


> I too (from my lofty position as a complete and consumate expert in not a feckin ' thing) cannot realy see much difference between any of the SEIKO


 :scared: wash your eyes out with soap :tongue:

i think there is a differences, but there is also a strong corporate image, you see it in cars as well

i think all Rolex's look the same :watch:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> :scared: wash your eyes out with soap :tongue:
> 
> i think there is a differences, but there is also a strong corporate image, you see it in cars as well
> 
> i think all Rolex's look the same :watch:


 There are indeed differences, but as you say, rolexs look the same, as do omegas etc etc. The difference is unless you really like seikos, then those differences will blur into being the "same" watch and as such argued not worth buying. I don't like seikos designs enough to feel justified in buying another "of the same"


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

hughlle said:


> There are indeed differences, but as you say, rolexs look the same, as do omegas etc etc. The difference is unless you really like seikos, then those differences will blur into being the "same" watch and as such argued not worth buying. I don't like seikos designs enough to feel justified in buying another "of the same"


 absolutely Hugh, each to their own, i do like your Omegas though :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> absolutely Hugh, each to their own, i do like your Omegas though :yes:


 And i'll happily admit tbat they all look kinda like the same thing (well ok, 4 of the 8 are)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

hughlle said:


> And i'll happily admit tbat they all look kinda like the same thing (well ok, 4 of the 8 are)


 maybe, but you can forgive them :laugh:


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

To me, Seiko is the best watch brand in the world. What other manufacturer offers the vast range of watches from cheap affordable to high end?

I have a few Seikos, all well made. I'm waiting on my MM300 017 that's sat in customs at the mo. Lets not forget that it has a hand made Grand Seiko movement.

The new MM300 has:

1) Watch and bracelet now coated with Diashield (scratch resistant)
2) Movement parts now produced with MEMs (usually reserved for GS watches)
3) New Lume is 1.6 times brighter and lasts longer (but much more green)
4) Signed crown with prospex (X) logo

Will post up pics when it arrives...


----------

